# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ابهام در مفهوم رابطه انرژی فیزیک

## navidgh

سلام
من نمیتونم فرمول زیر رو در واقعیت توی ذهن خودم مجسم کنم! مثلا وقتی میگن انرژی مساوی است با:


```
J = kg . (m / s)^2
```

این از لحاظ تئوری قابل اثبات هست. ولی توی واقعیت دقیقا باید چی کار کنیم که تونسته باشیم یک کیلوگرم رو در مجذور (متر بر روی ثانیه) ضرب کنیم؟
دقیقا چه فرایندی داره اتفاق میفته؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## wigner

> سلام
> من نمیتونم فرمول زیر رو در واقعیت توی ذهن خودم مجسم کنم! مثلا وقتی میگن انرژی مساوی است با:
> 
> 
> ```
> J = kg . (m / s)^2
> ```
> 
> این از لحاظ تئوری قابل اثبات هست. ولی توی واقعیت دقیقا باید چی کار کنیم که تونسته باشیم یک کیلوگرم رو در مجذور (متر بر روی ثانیه) ضرب کنیم؟
> دقیقا چه فرایندی داره اتفاق میفته؟


فک کنم زیادی سوالتون فلسفیه  :Yahoo (94):  ولی فیزیک علم طبیعته. و طبیعتن مدل سازی ای که کردن با طبیعت همخونی داشته پس الان این حاصلضرب چیز خوبیه. 
بازم مطمعن نیستم.برید توی کتابابی فیزیکی فلسفی وار بگردید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## navidgh

فلسفی؟ نمیدونم چطور میگید سوالم فلسفیه!! در حالی که من میخوام بدونم توی علم تجربی چطور جرم رو ضرب در مجذور تندی میکنیم.

----------


## wigner

> فلسفی؟ نمیدونم چطور میگید سوالم فلسفیه!! در حالی که من میخوام بدونم توی علم تجربی چطور جرم رو ضرب در مجذور تندی میکنیم.


خب من بپرسم اصن فلسفه ی ضرب چیه چی میگید؟ حتی اگه ضرب اعداد طبیعیو بگیم مثلن ۳در ۲ یعنی ۳بار ۲ رو جمع کنیم رادیکال دو در رادیکال ۵ رو چی توجیه میکنید از لحاظ مفهوم
سوالتونم توی همین مایه هاست

----------


## navidgh

ببینید این کار تبدیل جرم به انرژی توی رآکتور های هسته ای اتفاق میفته ولی ندیدم جایی ساز و کارشون رو توضیح بده

اگه بشه همچین کاری رو کرد احتمالا بشه یه سنگ رو به امواج انرژی الکترومغناطیس تبدیل کرد و اون رو ارسال کرد بعدش تو یه جای دیگه با آنتن اون موج هارو بگیرن و دوباره انرژی رو به جرم تبدیل کنن
چون قوانین فیزیکی برگشت پذیرن

با اینکار سفر با سرعت نور در زمان و مکان محقق میشه


پس اهمیت فهمیدن جواب این سوال میتونه خیلی بالا باشه

----------


## navidgh

ببینید این کار تبدیل جرم به انرژی توی رآکتور های هسته ای اتفاق میفته ولی ندیدم جایی ساز و کارشون رو توضیح بده

اگه بشه همچین کاری رو کرد احتمالا بشه یه سنگ رو به امواج انرژی الکترومغناطیس تبدیل کرد و اون رو ارسال کرد بعدش تو یه جای دیگه با آنتن اون موج هارو بگیرن و دوباره انرژی رو به جرم تبدیل کنن
چون قوانین فیزیکی برگشت پذیرن

با اینکار سفر با سرعت نور در زمان و مکان محقق میشه :Yahoo (16): 


پس اهمیت فهمیدن جواب این سوال میتونه خیلی بالا باشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## navidgh

توی رآکتور های هسته ای با E =mc^2 ماده رو به انرژی تبدیل میکنن.
اگه با فرمول E = mc^2 توی رآکتور های هسته ای، بتونیم یه سنگ رو به امواج انرژی الکترومغناطیس تبدیل کنیم؛
اون امواج رو هدایت و ارسال کنیم .


بعدش با آنتن یه جای دیگه دریافتشون کنیم و دوباره با m = E / c^2 اون موج های الکترومغناطیسو به جرم تبدیل کنیم (چون واکنش های فیزیکی برگشت پذیرن) ؛ 
چرا هنور سفر با سرعت نور روی کره زمین محقق نشده؟

----------


## wigner

> توی رآکتور های هسته ای با E =mc^2 ماده رو به انرژی تبدیل میکنن.
> اگه با فرمول E = mc^2 توی رآکتور های هسته ای، بتونیم یه سنگ رو به امواج انرژی الکترومغناطیس تبدیل کنیم؛
> اون امواج رو هدایت و ارسال کنیم .
> 
> 
> بعدش با آنتن یه جای دیگه دریافتشون کنیم و دوباره با m = E / c^2 اون موج های الکترومغناطیسو به جرم تبدیل کنیم (چون واکنش های فیزیکی برگشت پذیرن) ؛ 
> چرا هنور سفر با سرعت نور روی کره زمین محقق نشده؟


دادا ینی چی با فرمول موجو به جرم تبدیل کنیم؟ زیادی نگاهت کلیه
مث قضیه ی :Ca+U میدهد C+Au هست  :Yahoo (4):  طلا درست شد از کلسیم :Yahoo (4): 
بعد از  کجا نتیجه گرفتی جرم اگه با سرعت نور برع میشه موج الکترومغناطیس 
با سرعت یه جسم حرکت کردن ما رو تبدیل میکنه به اون جسم؟:/
نتیجه با سرعت نور حرکت کردن اینه که میشه کاریو در زمان گذشته کرد

----------


## navidgh

اول که تو رآکتور های هسته ای مثل خورشید جرم به موج های الکترومغناطیس تبدیل میشه
و دوم اینکه در غیر اینصورت انواع انرژی به همدیگه قابل تبدیل هستن
بعد اون m = E / c^2 الکی نیست و طبق همون فرمول اولیه در میاد از نظر تئوری و وقتی میشه ماده رو به انرژی تبدیل کرد چرا نشه انرژی رو به ماده تبدیل کرد؟

پس فکر میکنم از نظر تئوری این راه سفر کردن با سرعت نور روی کره زمین باشه؛ ولی عملی کردنش خیلی پیچیده ممکنه باشه.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------

